# Is my new camera a fake??????



## TheStupidForeigner (Apr 3, 2013)

I used to own a canon sx110 until it was stolen, then had an sx130 until the lens got scratched. Now I just purchased a refurbished SX150 from ebay canon outlet seller eBay My World - canon_uk1. The seller has no previous negative references for selling fakes, but... the material the camera is made from just seems so much lower quality than my last 2 cameras. When I tap it with my nail it sounds thinner, the buttons sound a bit different and the battery hatch is much more flexible in a bad way. At first I thought they had done it to reduce weight but the 150 weighs the same if not more than the 130. I took some photos and compared the zoomed result, the 150 seems a lot sharper, and the 130 smoother. Couldnt tell any major differences from the video. 

So what I want to ask is; is it possible that this refurbished camera camera could be fake?? If it is, it's clearly a very good fake but I just cant understand why canon would use a lower quality material for their newer models. Does anyone have any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## KmH (Apr 3, 2013)

Canon might use lower quality materials to reduce their manufacturing costs so they can maintain profitability.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmmm, I thought that but it is quite a decrease in quality. What is the point of them releasing new models only to make them worse. Is there any way to search the serial number or something like this? Or any other way to test if it is genuine or not?


----------



## jrizal (Apr 3, 2013)

I used to have the Powershot A40. Then the A60 came out at a cost quite lower then my A40. While it was the replacement model, my A40 was better built. KmH is right and this is not limited to cameras. Consumer electronics companies do this all the time.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Apr 3, 2013)

Also I just checked the serial number on the machine. Strangely the last 4 digits at different from the machine and the box though, it is refurbished but this also seems strange to me.


----------



## Mully (Apr 3, 2013)

Ask Canon!


----------



## lucadiana (Apr 3, 2013)

I concur with Mully. Canon has an excellent customer service, give them a call and ask them to verify the serial number.


----------

